# Season's Greetings!!!



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Whatever one is celebrating this time of year...

...I wish you all the best the Season has to offer!...

...anyone playing in any seasonal concerts? Gotta love the music this time of year, it always seems so heartfelt...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Of course, and I think I'm not the only one...

Just had a performance at some kind of party today.


----------

